# C# Prozesse im Taskmanager zusammenfassen



## Tech-Essen (16. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
ich möchte, wenn ich eine neue Instanz von meinem Programm starte, dass im Taskamager alle gruppiert zu sehen sind. (=>siehe Bild)




Freue mich auf Antworten!


----------



## Spyke (17. Mai 2018)

Ich glaube diese Ansicht entsteht da es sich hierbei um Unterprozesse handelt die vom VisualStudio aus gestartet wurden.


----------



## Tech-Essen (17. Mai 2018)

Wie kann ich das denn selber erzeugen. Mit Process.Start wird es im Taskmgr separat dargestellt. Gibt es da irgendeine Variable, die ich bei Process ändern muss?


----------

